
Kickstarter Just Did Something Tech Startups Never Do: It Paid a Dividend - crispytx
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-17/kickstarter-just-did-something-tech-startups-never-do-it-paid-a-dividend
======
spitfire
Damn. They beat me to it!

This was going to be my secret weapon when I became a VC and funded
"generational startups".

